# looking for moss



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Where can I get live moss and what kind should I get? I like the smooth looking, really green kind. Also, what exactly is java moss and what does it look like? Thanks.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Someone here has to know?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

I have pillow moss and ferm moss for sale 12" by 12" piece is $12 or 2 sheets for $20 plus shipping.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

hey aqua, could you post a picture of your pillow moss? Or email one to me? I have been looking for a certain type, the kind from t & c terrariums. If that is what you have, I will definitely order some. Where are you located?

Ed Parker


----------



## noreaga00 (Jan 12, 2005)

Aqua, I sent you a PM about some pillow moss. can you send some pics?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey-

I'm sorry for not getting back to both of your. As soon as I placed the add someone bought a large number and the pillow moss sold out. I just set up more at the greenhouse so it should be ready in a bit..sorry again for not getting back sooner. College has already started getting hectic.

-Mike


----------



## guyelcamino (Jan 22, 2005)

*were to buy moss*

Here are a few sights you can buy moss from.
MossAcres.com outsidepride.com and BigDipperFarm.com
Lucky for me I have a lot of woods around were I can go "shopping"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anybody know what kind of mosses grow where dart frogs live in the wild?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*Pillow moss*

I will be getting some pillow moss in soon. My supplier is sending me 40 sq. ft. Monday. It will be $10 a sq. ft. or less. Just waiting to see how much shipping is gonna run before announcing a price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

What species is pillow moss?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*species*

I believe it is Dicranum.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*"True" tropical moss available...*

"True" tropical moss available...check out our ad in the classifieds section. This moss is not like the rest currently available from North America!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

What kind of moss is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

what exactly is pillow moss? could someone post a pic?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Some of Joe's tanks.

Luke


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

Does any one know what happened to mossman.com ? I heard he got in trouble with the U.S.D.A. for selling fruitflies without a permit. Did he ever gat back into it ? He had great moss.
Johnny
This Island Earth Herpetoculture
http://www.TIEHERP.com


----------

